# Weird Carburetor Problem



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

On my new 36cc 2 stroke engine for my scooter when ever I give it more than about half throttle its bogs down and wants to die, then sort of recovers and keeps doing this and it wont stop, but the engine runs perfect at 1/3 throttle.. I have tried cleaning the carb serveral times. I did it twice and then got a buddy to do it once and I still get the same results. The engine isnt even 2 weeks old. It ran perfect when I first got it. Another weird thing is that I have a habit of taking this thing out in the middle of the night but it runs perfect in the middle of the night but not during the day. Also the little plastic thing that the throttle body drops down in had a little hole on the side, which way should this hole be pointing? Is pointing towards the engine the best way?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what kind of motor and carb.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what name brand rather


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

I am not sure of the brand. I bought it on ebay. Where would I find the brand?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should be stamped on it somewhere. might to me just need adjusting in the fuel mixture. warm days it's getting too much and at night its getting enough. had one do it on a weeder.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

thats what i was gonna say
lean it out about 1/4 turn and see if it runs better
its simply running too rich


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bet it has clear fuel lines? ,, make sure the fuel filter is going down in the gas , also make sure they are on the carb right , jet points to engine , carb is verry tricky to clean ,be careful dont blow the check valve , might make sure it is venting also


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

the guy at my local small engine repair shop told me to check the mixture and he knew what engine i was talking about, the engines that come on all these little scooters. I tried that last night but that didnt work, but what I know for a fact is wrong is that the little hole in the side of the jet isnt pointing towards the engine. Would that make a big difference?


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

I just cracked off the plastic thing that the throttle body drops down into trying to point the hole in the side of it towards the engine. I hope this part comes with the rebuild kit or im screwed


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the jet should be pointing towards the engine. don't know but you better hope so. if it doesn't you'll have to get one.


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

great... the rebuild kit doesnt come with one, and the guy said he couldnt get one. I have a carburetor that is very similar that i might be able to take it out of . I hope that works. I got the rebuild kit though and im going to rebuild the carb.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok hope it does it but be careful :lol:


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

the carb was similar but the plastic thing wasnt removable damn im screwed, time for ebay for a new carb.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ooooooo thats bad. ummm well why don't ya try a weeder motor. buy a featherlite for around 80 some bucks for the engine. they run really good. aw well thats my idea. aw where at on there did you get it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the motor on the feaherlite blowers are really good, the blower itself falls apart, the feahetlite rimmers are 55 but the motors aret really good, in my book they run along the lines of a honda gc series engine


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

a new carb would only run me about 20 on ebay...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> the motor on the feaherlite blowers are really good, the blower itself falls apart, the feahetlite rimmers are 55 but the motors aret really good, in my book they run along the lines of a honda gc series engine


 mine is good. it ain't the cheapo one either. seen em run for years. man that i know has one the same model as mine and its years older. lots of use


----------

